# Meijer firearm sale



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

I see Meijer is running firearms at 25% off and an extra 20% if you have Meijer credit card. Are we supportting Meijer or not as hunters?
870 combo for $295 less the 20% if you get a card. Must be getitng out of firearms?

jimmy


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Huh?
Since when did Meijer started selling firearms again?


----------



## fubar07 (Nov 6, 2007)

They have been selling shotguns for awhile i think like only Remmington and Charles Daily.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

I just went ahead and bought. to good of a deal.
$233 for a rem 870 combo with rifled.
A friend gave me a list of stores with inventory
and what they have. IM me if you want it.

jimmy


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Not all meijers are the same.

Ours dropped guns about 6 months ago.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Not all meijers are the same.
> 
> Ours dropped guns about 6 months ago.


Wow....really?
All the Meijers I've been too never had guns, at least not recently...
And that includes the various ones in the suburbs of Detroit (Oakland county and Wayne county) and also in the outskirts of Grand Rapids. 

Learn something new everyday.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

a lot of people must read and not post and pricing is awesome as Meijer sold 11 yesterday. 14 stores have 36 more firearms. 
Jackson, Greenville and TC have the most. Mt. Pleasant a few also.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

For the last few months they sold guns, ours only had low end Mossbergs, plain jane Marlin 30-30s, and a few Charles Daly shotguns. I was waiting for the Marlins to go dirt cheap, but must have missed it (or they moved them to another store).

Now the case is full of pellet and paintball guns....

Our Walmart had some deals before they dropped guns too.

These be sad times were living in folks.......:nono:


----------

